# Midland VW.... Cannock West Midlands....



## Motorhead (Mar 25, 2007)

I booked my 3.2 into Midland VW in Cannock at the beggining of the week for: 
Brake Fluid change..
Haldex Oil And Filter Change..
Spark Plug Change

I was quoted Â£180 inc VAT..

Compared to:

Audi Listers....Â£408
Autotechnik....Â£317
APS...............Â£229

It was a bit of a drive for me but after reading others recommending this business I thought I`d give it a try. Within 5 mins of arriving at the family run business the mechanics started work on my vehicle, I sat in an adequately comfortable little reception area, boasting plenty of reading materal, from a side window I could see my car on the rear ramp. Jody (Mechanic and Owner), would regularly pop into the office and keep me updated, we chatted about the services he and others offer and vechicles in general including his own RS4. His mother and father were there, together we engaged in broad conversation and I was supplied with a coffee while I waited . The work was carried out swiftly and efficiently using genuine parts. Planning permission has been granted for an extention to the premises to incorporate additional office space, car parking and additional ramps. I, being a huge critic of British customer service standards was very impressed by the overall manner of the people I came into contact with, I was made to feel welcome and my business appreciated, they are genuine VAG enthuiasts, it was like a breath of fresh air. I certainly recommend them...

www.midlandvw.com


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

glad youve posted this mate im there tomorrow morning.


----------



## ttsteve (Nov 1, 2007)

Hey mote, glad you got good service. I live near to Jody and he actually took and brought back my car to my door after working on it. I cannot speak highly enough of them - and great prices too!


----------



## lloydie999 (Dec 15, 2007)

sounds good, im planning to use them for loads of work over the next few months.......service, cam belt, haldex, thermostat change etc........ at least my car will be in safe hands


----------



## stu_tt (May 17, 2007)

music to my ears, as this year I will need a service, cambelt/water pump change and so on. I will definitely give them a call in the Spring. :wink:


----------



## Jamie948 (Dec 8, 2007)

They've quoted me Â£500 for a clutch inc VAT. I had been quoted Â£700 where i got the car serviced and Â£580 at APS. Its also not far from me either so i'm glad to read the positive comments


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

excellent. i hope prices don't start shooting up with more people going and to pay for the new space.

this could be a possible place for me too, but i will check local VAG places and see what APS can offer too. if it's savings made, it could mean extra mods somewhere down the line. ;-)


----------



## blocktt (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks to Steve i found Midland VW a couple of weeks ago for my cambelt and haldex to be changed...

Couldn't agree more about their customer service, professional and communicative to the last - add that to a very competitive price and you make for a quality independant.

They did tell me they had been there for quite a few years, so their pricing structure is failry well fixed... Also when you deal with them and speak to Jody and the others it is apparent they have a passion for doing a good job... we all need to make money, and if the forum helps those at Midland VW make a bit more then i'm happy for all those involved, however the fact that they fitted a hazard light switch for me with no additional labour charge suggests it's not a love of Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£s that drives them, but a love of cars...


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

Motorhead said:


> I booked my 3.2 into Midland VW in Cannock at the beggining of the week for:
> Brake Fluid change..
> Haldex Oil And Filter Change..
> Spark Plug Change
> ...


It's www.midlandvw.com :wink:


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Just come back from VW midlands had full long life service.

Cheapest quote by a fair bit, good service and seemed to know what they were talking about.

Recommended.

Incidentally I also met a forum reader but apparently he is just a browser. Nice silver TT on the ramps.


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

blocktt said:


> however the fact that they fitted a hazard light switch for me with no additional labour charge suggests it's not a love of Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£s that drives them, but a love of cars...


Did they fit it in flush with other dash buttons cause one popular site sponser I visited did not, hence my personal theory that ALL garages are the same tbh. :roll:


----------



## ttsteve (Nov 1, 2007)

Hark said:


> Just come back from VW midlands had full long life service.
> 
> Cheapest quote by a fair bit, good service and seemed to know what they were talking about.
> 
> ...


Matt, that nice silver TT on the ramps was yours you fool....


----------



## YES TT (Jul 4, 2007)

nice one im just out side of cannock and due for a service soon so will deffo give them a call.

thanks.


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

what's around there? or is it just better sit in the waiting room like APS?


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

nah just a small waiting room, nothing special not like but theres is quite nice I think. Having said that VW did me a good deal saved me like Â£100 on this occasion over aps. Theres a small (bit dicey) cafe 20 yards down the rd as well if you missed breakfast.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

nah just a small waiting room, nothing special not like but theres is quite nice I think. Having said that VW did me a good deal saved me like Â£100 on this occasion over aps. Theres a small (bit dicey) cafe 20 yards down the rd as well if you missed breakfast.

ps Dont take that the wrong way for other stuff Ill go to aps. Prefer there waiting area.... There next Monday hopefully for tie bars, brake fluid and brembos. Horses for courses?


----------

